# Difference between Unitronic Stage 1+ and 2 Tunes?



## ManualOrNothing101 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi there guys, I've searched but haven't found a clear answer.

There's two tunes on the Unitronic website, one's Stage 1+ and the other 2. 
They're both listed at 22psi, so I'm assuming that for the Stage 2 to have +15HP and +15ft/lb of torque over 1+, it has to have raised the fuel timings correct?

I read somewhere that Stage 2 just eliminates the O2 sensor from the computer, but would that actually provide that much more power?

Any reason to go Stage 1+ over 2?

Thanks!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Stage 1+ is for the stage 1 file for 93 octane. Plain stage 1 is for 91. Stage 2 is for engines with a full exhaust, has the boost and timing curves optimized for the increase in spool and higher flow on the top end.


----------



## ManualOrNothing101 (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow that was fast,Thanks!

Is there any reason to go for the 1+ over the 2?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Not if you have or plan on getting an upgraded exhaust. :thumbup:


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

if there is a sale on tunes, buy the stage 2 and have them install the 1+, especially if it works out cheaper. uni will have on file you bought the stage 2 so if you decide to upgrade exhaust or other mods just have them reflash to 2 without any cost. 

At least that is how a dealer explained it to me at his booth at a show when tunes were on sale...still kicking myself for not buying :banghead:


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Thank you for even asking that question. I've been wanting to get my car tuned and now I have an idea of where I can get it, what my car will be like after, recommended upgrades, etc. :thumbup:


----------



## ManualOrNothing101 (Mar 2, 2009)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> Thank you for even asking that question. I've been wanting to get my car tuned and now I have an idea of where I can get it, what my car will be like after, recommended upgrades, etc. :thumbup:


Thats why the forums here haha :beer:

Will Stage 2 have a hit on fuel economy over Stage 1+?
How bout over stock?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

No and no. Your foot and gas pedal control mpgs.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I calculated close to 25 mpg highway/backroad driving between home and school. And thats not driving conservatively


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> I calculated close to 25 mpg highway/backroad driving between home and school. And thats not driving conservatively


What TT do you have and is it flashed?? I'm haven't gotten my car flashed yet and I get between 18-21MPG depending if I drive it hard or very nice (not a big difference). I'm hoping that getting Stage 1+ will make my car sound more beastly (if it doesn't I can always change my intake), give me the power I want, and increase my MPG


----------



## ManualOrNothing101 (Mar 2, 2009)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> What TT do you have and is it flashed?? I'm haven't gotten my car flashed yet and I get between 18-21MPG depending if I drive it hard or very nice (not a big difference). I'm hoping that getting Stage 1+ will make my car sound more beastly (if it doesn't I can always change my intake), give me the power I want, and increase my MPG


Well a tunes not really ganna make your car sound different. You might hear your turbo whistle a hint more but nothing drastic. You're ganna need a turboback or even catback if you wanna change the sound.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

225


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

SupraSkylineSTI said:


> Well a tunes not really ganna make your car sound different. You might hear your turbo whistle a hint more but nothing drastic. You're ganna need a turboback or even catback if you wanna change the sound.


..Or you can change your air intake to give it a load roar from under the hood for much less 



PlayedTT, what kind of tune do you have?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

1+


----------



## Scigano (Mar 10, 2011)

Glad I found this thread (and in the TT section no less). I've got a '00 180 Quattro w/ Unitronic Stage 1+ software n' your typical bag of bolt-ons (went Uni after a year-long episode w/ another tuner that left me w/ mystery codes and other problem).

Uni 1+ has been all sorts of good to me — and I'm planning to go Stage 2 and put in a TIP (for the meager upgrade price, why not). My TT already has the intake modded, a 42 Draft Designs down pipe and test pipe, and a front mount I/C — _but the down pipe/test pipe combo empties into the remaining stock exhaust_. 

Did what I could w/ the money I had at the time. Is the down pipe and cat-less test pipe what the tune mostly needs to operate properly, or should I not get Stage 2 until I have the rest of the OEM straight pipe replaced?

I wouldn't want to go back to the issues I had (or new ones) if that's what my current setup means.


----------



## TommyTT (Jul 10, 2012)

I've got the 1+ tune currently & a full exhaust on order, once that's install I will be paying the difference for the stage 2 tune, $50

so if you currently don't have a tune, pay 550 for the 1+
then when you do exhaust, pay 50 to upgrade to 2


----------



## Scigano (Mar 10, 2011)

Called Unitronic myself today. "When in doubt...", right? They said the biggest restriction on the exhaust is the down pipe. If you have that replaced w/ an after market piece (and especially if you have the other supporting mods like the FMIC, Intake, and a TIP) — you can go Stage 2 if you still have the stock cat-back. 

The back pressure from the stock down pipe is what typically inhibits flow to the point of becoming dangerous in Stage 2. The turbo will heat up a fair amount, the cats themselves could burn out anyway, and you can heat soak the engine sooner — that's why at a minimum, flow in the exhaust (w/ the intake too ideally) are the minimum requirements for Stage 2. 

(if you think _that's_ a pain, you should see what the A4 guys need to do to go Stage 2.)


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

on non widebands cars the highest tune they will do in stage 1+ 
they dont have a stage 2 tune for narrow band
believe me, i have been going back and forth with emails with these guys
they said i have the highest tune possible for stopck ko4 unless i do a wideband converison

not sure what ur car is though
just figured id put my input i have received from them


----------



## Scigano (Mar 10, 2011)

But this is on their website  http://www.unitronic-chipped.com/ecu-tuning/Audi-TT-18L-Turbo-2000-180hp 

Edit: also looked up the available tunes for a 2000 225 TT — which _has_ to be narrowband. There are admittedly less tunes than there are for 2000 180 cars (for some reason ), but the Stage 2 tune says nothing about needing a wideband conversion, which they tell you that you need if you're still narrowband in the 180 engine section). 

They make the distinction between narrowband and wideband cars because if I wanted to go Stage 2+, the hardware requirements for my year car say I'd need to do a wideband conversion (like Raceline's). 

Is it possible to even load an incorrect tune onto a ECU it wasn't written for? — like a wideband tune loaded onto a narrowband ECU? Would the ECU not let it take, or will it appear to load — but then the car would run like all sorts of crap?

After what happened w/ my car and the last tune I had (from a company I'll courteously keep nameless), I'm almost apprehensive to change software again now that Stage 1+ runs so amazingly well on my car. I thought that since that Unitronic file was good, I could exect their Stage 2 tune to be just as well written (especially w/ their strong 1.8T experience).

The problem with my last tune _appeared_ to be pretty s#!tty N75 waste gate regulation. At wide open throttle, the car ran well, but at part throttle — boost wouldn't taper to just 1 or 2 PSI like it's supposed to (when the ECU should notice you're not giving it the full business). Instead, at part throttle — boost would build until it hit 5 psi (below 3,000 RPMs), at which point — the check engine light, EPC, and traction control lights would come on. Codes were for the Primary O2 sensor and "Torque Sensor: Limit Exceeded". 

I bought two O2 sensors, a MAF, fuel filter, couple of coolant temp sensors, and maybe another thing or two I don't remember before I finally said "what the hell" and tried reverting back to stock and then Unitronic's 1+ file. Low and behold: in stock tune, boost would instantly taper when I was driving part-throttle instead of climbing without any sign of opening the waste gate (probably leaning the engine out for the fuel it was using, triggering that torque code). 

Unitronic Stage 1+ gave me the not-psychotic, totally-dependable boost control at part throttle of stock software w/ the power at WOT of the other tune. It was amazing to be able to drive my car like I always wanted to since first chipping it: without fear. Their tune just worked way better w/ my car (since the other company isn't smalltime — and seem to have _many_ satisfied customers). I'm a Unitronic guy for sure now, but have heard a thing or two about Stage 2 tunes _not_ going so well for one or two people. Over boosting to 30 PSI for example (but they weren't clear if they were on the stock turbo or something like Frankenturbo's F4T — lol, I don't even know if our K03 could get to 30 PSI). Another guy blew a coil pack after he got Stage 2, but his packs could've been on the way out anyway — I've got the supposedly slightly more reliable Hitachi bolt-down packs before they switched to the push-downs (they also have 112+K miles on them — so I've got an itchy-clicker finger over the "place order" button at ECS Tuning for 4 new ones just in case) (also wondering how long coil pack wiring harnesses last too, but they're apparently a wire-cutting-and-crimping pain in the a$$ to do, not just un-plug and plug-in). 

The car runs great now, so much so that maybe I'm spoiled now and have forgotten how much it sucked to drive around the mad-as-hell old tune. Both Unitronic's website and my local Uni-dealer (who may just be reading the website) say there's a Stage 2 tune for my narrowband ATC 180 Quattro TT. 

They made an excellent first impression, if they deliver on the second date too — I think I'd have to put out (but I'm shamefully easy like that ).


----------

